# Glad to Finally Join



## Joseph Anderson (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi everybody,

My name is Joseph and I am glad to finally be a part of the WritingForums community! I just recently got into writing and my I have continually looked for places to get help and constructive criticism for my work. This forum looks perfect. None of my writing has ever been published and but I still hope some people here can enjoy it. 

Thanks for everything and I'm sure I'll enjoy my stay here at WF!


----------



## Boofy (Sep 5, 2015)

Ooo, Joseph, hello! You know, the first night is always the best. They put those little chocolates on your pillow and everything... the service gets a little lacklustre the longer you stay... I haven't so much as smelt chocolate for a month now. ;D

It's great to have you on board, Mr. If you're looking for help and constructive criticism, you have certainly joined the right family. ^^


----------



## Justine (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello! I'm new as well here but welcome! 
The people here are really nice and I'm sure it's the perfect place to get constructive criticism. Can't wait to read your work


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 5, 2015)

(_Waves hello from bottom of pond..._).

Welcome to the forums, folks and waters are great, so jump in and have fun, just remember to wait thirty minutes after eating those chocolates.  Hey!  Who took all the cookies?


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello Joseph, 

Welcome and enjoy. Never mind the chocolates,  try a nice apple!


----------



## Boofy (Sep 5, 2015)

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> try a nice apple!


 So it begins...


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 5, 2015)

A fox with an apple?  Is that safe?  Have a cookie...:cookie:  and enjoy the boards.

Edit:  And don't worry about him.

<------This guy, you can trust, he's a Tibbox Fox.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey, there, Joseph!  Glad you stumbled upon our wonderful community!

If you just got into writing, there's no better place to learn some tips and tricks.  Our members and mentors are some of the most supportive people I've met recently, and they'll be more than happy to help you.  We _do_ have the Trial of the Ten Posts, which isn't as daunting as it sounds.  Simply make ten legitimate posts in our forum and you'll become a full member, which means that you'll get to edit your account settings and post your own work for critique.

I recommend checking out the Writing Related section of the forum, where there are plenty of discussions to weigh in on, and plenty of topics that might help you in your endeavors.  You can also try your hand at some of the Challenges set up by our members and staff.

Of course, if you're feeling up to it, you can also feel free to jump in and critique some of the work submitted by our other members.  We're not always looking for editors, and even though you're new to us and to writing in general, your input is still plenty valid.  Sometimes authors need a fresh perspective, you know?   Just tell 'em what you thought, what you liked or didn't like.

Don't be shy!  Jump on in!  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.  Can't wait to see what you have to share with us, and I'll catch you around the forums!


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 5, 2015)

Boofy said:


> So it begins...



He really prefers something a little more fowl, but let the farmer know!


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 5, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> A fox with an apple?  Is that safe?  Have a cookie...:cookie:  and enjoy the boards.
> 
> Edit:  And don't worry about him.
> 
> <------This guy, you can trust, he's a Tibbox Fox.



The boards are a little dry, maybe a little chicken but who knows why?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello!

What type of writing(s) do you enjoy? I'm glad you've come to writingforums. We have an astounding community here! = D


----------



## Joseph Anderson (Sep 5, 2015)

Ever since I read "The Man in the Black Suit" by Stephen King, I got really into writing short stories. Poetry also piques my interest.


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 5, 2015)

Did I hear the word poetry?  Follow the cookie trail  :cookie: :cookie: :cookie:  It will lead you to the poetry boards...:cookie:


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

View attachment 9539


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Mr. Anderson. My name is Mr. Smi- I mean, Mr. Faukes XD

I bet you get Matrix puns every now and again and sorry, I had to indulge myself. This community is like no other, and indeed, there are many little nooks and crannies to contribute to. 

I hope you're settling in well. If you have any questions, we Mentors stand on duty.


----------

